# Team BluePrints 11-2,3-12



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DZL9VqAu3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Horn Mountain? Yous were way out there. Where did you leave port? What kind of shark do you think that was? It almost looked like a great white. Awesome footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that looked like another marlin to me...

Good job Tom and team Blueprints...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Pause it at the 3:10 and 3:11 mark. I guess it could be either. I dont venture out that far. Lol. O*D*W


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Def another billfish. Cool video. Thanks


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I looked at the original HD video and fairly confident the other fish was another white marlin.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

great video! Another lit up bill back there to be sure!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool video, I did not realize that was you guys at Horn. How did y'all do on the tuna? It was cool seeing those flying fish run for cover when the rig would flare off! I assumed you guys were killing the YF!

Robert


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll have what outta da worm is havin.....****** fo shore


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

We never got in the yellowfin MS, we think we had a couple on that were small but nothing big... It was really cool seeing those fish go off when the fire kicked up!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

nice video man :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video. If you want to make life easy reviving and controlling bill fish along side the boat for you and the fish, go to J&M Tackle and get a bill fish snubber, it's worth it's weight in gold.


----------

